# I had an old DUI conviction in 1995



## ginscpy

Have read that I am banned from Canada for life.

Yet they they treat illegall drugs like kid gloves.

And BC premier Gordon Campbell got convicted of a smash -mouth  DUI while on vacation in Hawaii.

Serious BAC.


----------



## Madeline

Finally!  A reason to be hating on Canadians!


----------



## Tom Clancy

Try having a Misdemeanor for possession. 

Oh wait, I do.


----------



## Madeline

Tom Clancy said:


> Try having a Misdemeanor for possession.
> 
> Oh wait, I do.



**Cuddles**

Want that to go away?


----------



## Mad Scientist

ginscpy said:


> Have read that I am banned from Canada for life.
> Yet they they treat illegall drugs like kid gloves.
> And BC premier Gordon Campbell got convicted of a smash -mouth  DUI while on vacation in Hawaii. Serious BAC.


Unless you like cities full of Asian chicks and a lot of snow, you aint' missin' nothin'. (juss kiddin')


----------



## Madeline

Mad Scientist said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have read that I am banned from Canada for life.
> Yet they they treat illegall drugs like kid gloves.
> And BC premier Gordon Campbell got convicted of a smash -mouth  DUI while on vacation in Hawaii. Serious BAC.
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you like cities full of Asian chicks and a lot of snow, you aint' missin' nothin'. (juss kiddin')
Click to expand...


Canada, Mad, not Tibet!


----------



## editec

*



A: Yes, even a DUI from long ago can come back to haunt travelers to Canada. A drunken-driving conviction is treated under Canadian immigration law like a felony offense, making travelers inadmissible to Canada. People with DUI convictions have been turned back more frequently in recent years as border security has been tightened with more jurisdictions sharing computerized information on travelers &#8212; and turning up long-ago offenses. 

Americans with DUI convictions who want to visit Canada can apply for what's called a "Minister's Approval of Rehabilitaton," which will give them permission to enter. You can get details on the Web page of the Canadian Consulate General in Seattle on what makes visitors inadmissible to Canada and what to do about it:

http://geo.international.gc.ca/can-am/seattle/visas/inadmissible-en.asp.

Click to expand...

 
source*


----------



## Madeline

May as well just erase the US record.....

Expungement and Criminal Records: State-Specific Information - Criminal Law


----------



## Bonano

Canada lets everyone in: terrorists, arabs, pedophiles, murderers... DUI in Canada is a slap on the wrist. Kill someone while drunk driving and you get 2 years of house arrest, but you can leave your house to work, shop (get booze), medical...


----------



## Madeline

Bonano said:


> Canada lets everyone in: terrorists, arabs, pedophiles, murderers... DUI in Canada is a slap on the wrist. Kill someone while drunk driving and you get 2 years of house arrest, but you can leave your house to work, shop (get booze), medical...



I wonder what life is like for a person who lives in the UK but fears *Canada*  is out to get him?

Did a goose scare you as a child, Bonano?


----------



## xotoxi

ginscpy said:


> Have read that I am banned from Canada for life.
> 
> Yet they they treat illegall drugs like kid gloves.
> 
> And BC premier Gordon Campbell got convicted of a smash -mouth  DUI while on vacation in Hawaii.
> 
> Serious BAC.



You should have thought about your future international travel aspirations before you got behind the wheel drunk


----------



## Big Black Dog

I have no sympathy for you.  My very best friend was killed by a drunk driver.  If I could make it happen, I would like to see anybody convicted of driving while drunk or under the influence of drugs do a long jail sentence and be banned from driving in America for life.


----------



## Bonano

Madeline said:


> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canada lets everyone in: terrorists, arabs, pedophiles, murderers... DUI in Canada is a slap on the wrist. Kill someone while drunk driving and you get 2 years of house arrest, but you can leave your house to work, shop (get booze), medical...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what life is like for a person who lives in the UK but fears *Canada*  is out to get him?
> 
> Did a goose scare you as a child, Bonano?
Click to expand...


wtf? I don't live in the UK, otherwise known as the land that the tooth fairy forgot.


----------



## Madeline

Bonano said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canada lets everyone in: terrorists, arabs, pedophiles, murderers... DUI in Canada is a slap on the wrist. Kill someone while drunk driving and you get 2 years of house arrest, but you can leave your house to work, shop (get booze), medical...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what life is like for a person who lives in the UK but fears *Canada*  is out to get him?
> 
> Did a goose scare you as a child, Bonano?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wtf? I don't live in the UK, otherwise known as the land that the tooth fairy forgot.
Click to expand...


New Jersey?


----------



## Granny

Canada does have strict entry laws and, yes, a long-ago DUI charge can come back to bite you in the arse if you're trying to enter Canada.  On the other hand, if the US had any kind of entry restrictions we might be better off.  No?


----------



## Bonano

Madeline said:


> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what life is like for a person who lives in the UK but fears *Canada*  is out to get him?
> 
> Did a goose scare you as a child, Bonano?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wtf? I don't live in the UK, otherwise known as the land that the tooth fairy forgot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> New Jersey?
Click to expand...


Quebec


----------



## Marc39

Bonano said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> 
> wtf? I don't live in the UK, otherwise known as the land that the tooth fairy forgot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Jersey?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quebec
Click to expand...


My daughter is waiting for her pizza, delivery boy.


----------



## xotoxi

Big Black Dog said:


> I have no sympathy for you.  My very best friend was killed by a drunk driver.  If I could make it happen, I would like to see anybody convicted of driving while drunk or under the influence of drugs do a long jail sentence and be banned from driving in America for life.



I agree.  They should never be allowed to drive again.


----------



## ginscpy

ginscpy said:


> Have read that I am banned from Canada for life.
> 
> Yet they they treat illegall drugs like kid gloves.
> 
> And BC premier Gordon Campbell got convicted of a smash -mouth  DUI while on vacation in Hawaii.
> 
> Serious BAC.



Last driving citation I ever had.

Haven't had so much  as turning -without-signaling etc since 1995.


----------



## The Infidel

Madeline said:


> Tom Clancy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try having a Misdemeanor for possession.
> 
> Oh wait, I do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **Cuddles**
> 
> Want that to go away?
Click to expand...


Im listening.....


----------



## ginscpy

Been there/done that anyway  .. visited Canada about 10 times before 1995


----------



## Madeline

> Expungement (also called "expunction") is a court-ordered process in which the legal record of an arrest or a criminal conviction is "sealed," or erased in the eyes of the law. When a conviction is expunged, the process may also be referred to as "setting aside a criminal conviction." The availability of expungement, and the procedure for getting an arrest or conviction expunged, will vary according to the state or county in which the arrest or conviction occurred.
> 
> Legal Effect of an Expungement
> 
> An expungement ordinarily means that an arrest or conviction is "sealed," or erased from a person's criminal record for most purposes. After the expungement process is complete, an arrest or a criminal conviction ordinarily does not need to be disclosed by the person who was arrested or convicted. For example, when filling out an application for a job or apartment, an applicant whose arrest or conviction has been expunged does not need to disclose that arrest or conviction.
> 
> In most cases, no record of an expunged arrest or conviction will appear if a potential employer, educational institution, or other company conducts a public records inspection or background search of an individual's criminal record.
> 
> An expunged arrest or conviction is not necessarily completely erased, in the literal sense of the word. An expungement will ordinarily be an accessible part of a person's criminal record, viewable by certain government agencies, including law enforcement and the criminal courts. This limited accessibility is sometimes referred to as a criminal record being "under seal." In some legal proceedings, such as during sentencing for any crimes committed after an expungement, or in immigration / deportation proceedings, an expunged conviction that is "under seal" may still be considered as proof of a prior conviction.



Expungement Basics - Criminal Law

Expungement and Criminal Records: State-Specific Information - Criminal Law


----------



## AllieBaba

I'm trying to figure out who is stopped from traveling to Canada, and where they are stopped, for a DUI conviction. I know someone with multiple Duiis, who married a Canadian and travels back and forth at will, several times a year.

So where do they stop them? What do they do with them?


----------



## Madeline

AllieBaba said:


> I'm trying to figure out who is stopped from traveling to Canada, and where they are stopped, for a DUI conviction. I know someone with multiple Duiis, who married a Canadian and travels back and forth at will, several times a year.
> 
> So where do they stop them? What do they do with them?



All good questions, Allie.  I'd be interested to know as well.  Since 9/11 an American has needed a passport to enter Canada...a driver's license will no longer suffice.  I find it hard to believe the Border Guards are running background checks on everyone.  I have not got a passport and never have, but I doubt a 50 state background check is run on any American who wants one.  (There's no central registry of crimes in the US apart from NCIS, which collects data on serious felonies -- not always completely.)

Mayhaps your friend is concealing his past, or has had some sort of legal permission to enter specially granted?

BTW, I did not know we were allowed to marry Canadians....that opens up all sorts of possibilities...*laughs*.


----------



## Dante

ginscpy said:


> Have read that I am banned from Canada for life.
> 
> Yet they they treat illegall drugs like kid gloves.
> 
> And BC premier Gordon Campbell got convicted of a smash -mouth  DUI while on vacation in Hawaii.
> 
> Serious BAC.



Your info is bogus. Just sayin'


----------



## ginscpy

Campbell didnt know where there hell he was.

Blew at least a .20 BAC -probably more


----------



## ginscpy

If an American got a DUI in Canada - I could see their  point being so hard-line.

But an American getting a DUI in the US - don't understand what they are so exorcised about.


----------



## Ernie S.

Madeline said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to figure out who is stopped from traveling to Canada, and where they are stopped, for a DUI conviction. I know someone with multiple Duiis, who married a Canadian and travels back and forth at will, several times a year.
> 
> So where do they stop them? What do they do with them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All good questions, Allie.  I'd be interested to know as well.  Since 9/11 an American has needed a passport to enter Canada...a driver's license will no longer suffice.  I find it hard to believe the Border Guards are running background checks on everyone.  I have not got a passport and never have, but I doubt a 50 state background check is run on any American who wants one.  (There's no central registry of crimes in the US apart from NCIS, which collects data on serious felonies -- not always completely.)
> 
> Mayhaps your friend is concealing his past, or has had some sort of legal permission to enter specially granted?
> *
> BTW, I did not know we were allowed to marry Canadians....that opens up all sorts of possibilities*...*laughs*.
Click to expand...

Why not? In Arkansas, you can marry a pig.


----------



## Madeline

ginscpy said:


> If an American got a DUI in Canada - I could see their  point being so hard-line.
> 
> But an American getting a DUI in the US - don't understand what they are so exorcised about.



You have demonstrated that you are capable of the grossest sort of recklessness.  Presumably, they dun want you in Canada for fear you'll kill or maim a Canadian.


----------



## MaggieMae

Bonano said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> 
> wtf? I don't live in the UK, otherwise known as the land that the tooth fairy forgot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Jersey?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quebec
Click to expand...


You can't judge Canada by Quebec.


----------



## MaggieMae

AllieBaba said:


> I'm trying to figure out who is stopped from traveling to Canada, and where they are stopped, for a DUI conviction. I know someone with multiple Duiis, who married a Canadian and travels back and forth at will, several times a year.
> 
> So where do they stop them? What do they do with them?



I'm guessing he was probably stopped for another road violation. In Quebec that wouldn't be hard unless you speak French. Their road signs aren't posted in both French and English, and I can't count the number of times I've swerved to make an exit going to and from Montreal that I didn't realize was the one I wanted because it was in French.


----------



## California Girl

Big Black Dog said:


> I have no sympathy for you.  My very best friend was killed by a drunk driver.  If I could make it happen, I would like to see anybody convicted of driving while drunk or under the influence of drugs do a long jail sentence and be banned from driving in America for life.



Me too.


----------



## MaggieMae

Ernie S. said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to figure out who is stopped from traveling to Canada, and where they are stopped, for a DUI conviction. I know someone with multiple Duiis, who married a Canadian and travels back and forth at will, several times a year.
> 
> So where do they stop them? What do they do with them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All good questions, Allie.  I'd be interested to know as well.  Since 9/11 an American has needed a passport to enter Canada...a driver's license will no longer suffice.  I find it hard to believe the Border Guards are running background checks on everyone.  I have not got a passport and never have, but I doubt a 50 state background check is run on any American who wants one.  (There's no central registry of crimes in the US apart from NCIS, which collects data on serious felonies -- not always completely.)
> 
> Mayhaps your friend is concealing his past, or has had some sort of legal permission to enter specially granted?
> *
> BTW, I did not know we were allowed to marry Canadians....that opens up all sorts of possibilities*...*laughs*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not? In Arkansas, you can marry a pig.
Click to expand...


So where's the pic of you and your wife?


----------



## Missourian

Cross at Angle Inlet,  Minnesota.

Unmanned checkpoint...you're supposed to "self-report" but no one does.

Panoramio - Photo of Angle Inlet MN Unmanned Border Crossing

There are quite a few crossings like this in the more remote sections of the border in Montana and North Dakota.  I've never crossed there,  but I've heard about them.



> Montana has the longest unprotected border in the world with a sparse population and vast terrain on the U.S. side and 90% of Canada&#8217;s population within 100 miles on the other....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...With Google Earth revealing 58 unmanned roads or trails leading in and out of the country, local law enforcement say they lack the manpower to properly guard the border. Currently, there are 190 officers working the northern border.
> 
> 
> 
> Michelle Malkin  Canada&#8217;s lax border: Sharron Angle is right​


----------



## R.C. Christian

The DUI will disappear from the public record in 3 years. After that I more intrusive search would be neccessary to reveal the DUI, therefore, it is unlikely that the people in canaduh would find the conviction.


----------



## R.C. Christian

Almost all convictions (including DUI, DWI, reckless driving, negligent driving, misdemeanor drug possession, all felonies, domestic violence (assault IV), shoplifting, theft, etc) can make a person inadmissible to Canada, regardless of when they occurred. For this reason, it is not recommended that persons with past convictions attempt to enter Canada without first obtaining necessary documents. It is always the final decision of officers at ports of entry to decide whether a person should be allowed into Canada.³ 



º The author is not licensed to practice law in Canada, but has helped a few clients get there. You are urged to undertake your own investigation, and in appropriate cases, engage Canadian counsel.
¹ Drivers would be wise to keep this in mind when they are enjoying the Canadian beer or Okanogan wine.
² The Immigration Section of Canada&#8217;s Seattle Consulate has recently written attorneys seeking clearance for clients seeking entry to Canada emphasizing the restrictions on Canada&#8217;s borders since 9/11: "Security and enforcement at the Canada -United States border has heightened in recent years. For this reason, more U.S. citizens with prior criminal charges / convictions are refused entry into Canada. Canadians with prior criminal charges / convictions attempting to enter the U.S. are denied entry for security reasons as well. While it is possible for a Canadian immigration officer or border patrol officer at a port of entry to allow a person with a criminal record into Canada, this cannot be guaranteed."
³ This is from a fairly recent letter from the Seattle Canadian Consulate.
top

The Seattle Times explained the vortex travelers enter when they try to get into Canada. As the article makes clear, entry is frequently denied in spite of signs warning travelers before they get on a plane.

The reason for this exclusion is contained in Canadian law. The Canadian Immigration Act, in § 19; states:

(2) No immigrant and, except as provided in subsection (3), no visitor shall be granted admission if the immigrant or visitor is a member of any of the following classes:

(a) persons who have been convicted in Canada of an indictable offence, or of an offence for which the offender may be prosecuted by indictment or for which the offender is punishable on summary conviction, that may be punishable under any Act of Parliament by a maximum term of imprisonment of less than ten years, other than an offence designated as a contravention under the Contraventions Act;
(a.1) persons who there are reasonable grounds to believe
(i) have been convicted outside Canada of an offence that, if committed in Canada, would constitute an offence that may be punishable by way of indictment under any Act of Parliament by a maximum term of imprisonment of less than ten years, or
(ii) have committed outside Canada an act or omission that constitutes an offence under the laws of the place where the act or omission occurred and that, if committed in Canada, would constitute an offence that may be punishable by way of indictment under any Act of Parliament by a maximum term of imprisonment of less than ten years, except persons who have satisfied the Minister that they have rehabilitated themselves and that at least five years have elapsed since the expiration of any sentence imposed for the offence or since the commission of the act or omission, as the case may be;

top

Later, in § 3 of the Immigration Act, there is a provision that permits discretionary entry:

A senior immigration officer or an adjudicator, as the case may be, may grant entry to any person who is a member of an inadmissible class described in subsection (2) subject to such terms and conditions as the officer or adjudicator deems appropriate and for a period not exceeding thirty days, where, in the opinion of the officer or adjudicator, the purpose for which entry is sought justifies admission.

Again, the Canadian Consulate emphasizes that this entry is discretionary, and in the post 9/11 aftermath, officers are more typically exercising their discretion to deny entry than to grant entry. Even if a Canadian Minister (I'm not sure which minister) has approved a client's entry, the border person can still reject the person.

Finally, there is a permit process that requires prior application and may permit an otherwise excludable person to enter Canada. Information on the permit is on the consulate general&#8217;s web-site, permits a visit of up to 30 days, and as I understand it, once it is approved, may be re-approved when application is made within a 3 year period. Permit information is at: Canadian Consulate General, Seattle. This process is discussed in the next section.

top

Overcoming Exclusion from Canada.
There are several ways individuals can overcome criminal inadmissibility, but the short answer you must give your client is that there is no short and easy way to do it.º These include:

Deemed rehabilitation at a Canadian port of entry; 
Streamlined rehabilitation at a Canadian port of entry; 
Approval of rehabilitation through a Canadian Consulate in the United States; and 
A Temporary Resident Permit through a Canadian Consulate in the United States 
1. Deemed Rehabilitation.

Persons are eligible to apply for deemed rehabilitation at a port of entry if the following are true:

There was only one conviction in total; 
At least ten years have elapsed since all of the sentences for the conviction were completed (payment of all fees, jail time completed, restitution paid, etc); 
The conviction would not be considered serious criminality in Canada (most felony convictions in the United States are equivalent to serious criminality in Canada); and 
The conviction did not involve any serious property damage, physical harm to any person, or any type of weapon. 
top

º U.S. lawyers should note that Canada only recognizes three types of paid representatives named on Canadian immigration forms: immigration consultants who are members in good standing of the Canadian Society of Immigration Consultants (CSIC); lawyers who are members in good standing of a Canadian provincial or territorial law society and students-at-law under their supervision; and notaries who are members in good standing of the Chambre des notaires du Québec and students-at-law under their supervision. Submission of an Immigration form and designation of a U.S. lawyer who is not a member of one of these three groups will result in Canada returning the application.
2. Streamlined Rehabilitation.

Persons are eligible to apply for streamlined rehabilitation at a port of entry if the following are true:

There were two or less convictions in total; 
At least five years have elapsed since all of the sentences for the conviction(s) were completed (payment of all fees, jail time completed, restitution paid, etc); 
The convictions would not be considered serious criminality in Canada (most felony convictions in the United States are equivalent to serious criminality in Canada); and 
The convictions did not involve any serious property damage, physical harm to any person, or any type of weapon. 
3. Deemed & Streamlined Rehabilitation Applications.

Deemed rehabilitation and streamlined rehabilitation applications are processed at Canadian ports of entry. Submitting an application for rehabilitation does not guarantee that the request will be approved. Should your client wish to apply for either, the client must bring the following documents to a port of entry during regular business hours (Monday - Friday between 8am and 5pm):

A United States passport or birth certificate (with photo identification); 
A copy of court documents for each conviction, and proof that all sentences were completed; 
A recent FBI identification record; 
Recent police certificates from the state where the conviction(s) occurred, and from any state where a person has lived for six (6) months or longer in the last 10 years; and 
A fee is involved for the streamlined rehabilitation process, equivalent to $200.00 Canadian. There is no fee for deemed rehabilitation. 
top

4. Approval of Rehabilitation.

If more than 5 years have elapsed since all sentences related to the conviction(s) were completed, but a person is not eligible for rehabilitation at a port of entry (because of the nature or number of convictions), a person may apply for approval of rehabilitation through a Canadian Consulate in the United States. The same documents required for port of entry rehabilitation identified above are also required for rehabilitation through a Canadian Consulate, plus a completed Application for Criminal Rehabilitation (Citizenship & Immigration Canada Form IMM 1444. Five Canadian Consulates in the U.S. process criminal applications - Buffalo, NW, New York, NY, Detroit, MI, Los Angeles, CA, and Seattle, WA. Again, the decision to approve rehabilitation is discretionary, so there is no certainty in obtaining admission to Canada. In the situation where a person is ineligible for rehabilitation because of the nature or number of convictions, employment of competent Canadian immigration counsel may facilitate approval of the application.

5. Temporary Resident Permit.

If a person is not eligible for deemed, streamlined, or approved rehabilitation, the only option remaining (short of a pardon or executive action) is to apply for a temporary resident permit. This is a process where a person requests special permission to enter or remain in Canada.

A person seeking a temporary resident permit submits the documents required for deemed or streamlined rehabilitation as well as a completed Application for Criminal Rehabilitation, except that the applicant does not check the box in § A(1) indicating Application for Approval of Rehabilitation, but instead checks the box in § A (2) indicating For Information Only.

As poignantly noted on the Citizenship & Immigration Canada website, the Customs and Immigration officer will review the Application form, look at the nature of the offenses, the number of offenses, when the offences happened, and the applicants current situation, and then the officer will:

At Canadian visa offices outside of Canada:

advise that they do not recommend that you travel to Canada; or, 
advise that you could apply for special permission (temporary resident&#8217;s permit) to enter Canada. 
At Ports of Entry (airport, marine or land)
(Contact your nearest Canadian visa office before traveling into Canada.)

advise that you will not be allowed to enter Canada and ask you to return immediately to your country of departure; 
take enforcement action (arrest, detention and/or removal); or, 
advise that you could apply for special permission (temporary resident&#8217;s permit) to enter Canada. 
In Canada

ask that you leave Canada voluntarily; 
take enforcement action (arrest, detention, and/or removal from Canada); or 
advise that you could apply for special permission (temporary resident&#8217;s permit) to remain in Canada. 
top

The safest course of conduct is to make application for, and obtain approval of, a Temporary Resident Permit at a Canadian consulate in the U.S. prior to attempting entry to Canada. The website indicates that Approval of Rehabilitation and Temporary Resident Permits take a minimum of six (6) months to process in the Seattle office; a telephone conversation last month indicated the time in Seattle is much closer to one year. Clients seeking quicker decisions should direct their applications to the Canadian Consulates in Detroit and Buffalo.

Failure to timely seek a Temporary Resident Permit can result in disastrous consequences. A client who failed to seek a Temporary Resident Permit was stopped at Customs and Immigrations in Toronto, detained, and returned to Denver the next morning on the next flight home. He was also unable to close a multi-million dollar sale, and lost his job as a vice-president in the cellular phone industry. Another client who failed to seek a Temporary Resident Permit was stopped, questioned, and permitted to enter Canada for business, but was counseled she would not always be so lucky.

Once a Temporary Resident Permit is granted, it must be updated every 6 months to 1 year. It is not permanent. There are significant non-refundable processing fees associated with Temporary Resident Permits, and not surprisingly, higher fees correspond to cases involving more serious criminality.

top

6. Processing Problems.

The most frequent problem is inadequate or incomplete documentation. Although court documents may be difficult to obtain, Canada typically requires them for review. Proof of sentences being completed is critical, which could be anything from a letter received stating that a person&#8217;s civil rights have been restored or a letter from a probation officer stating that all sentences were completed successfully, to proof of the final payment of a fine showing a zero balance. If court documents and/or proof of completed sentences have been destroyed by the court, Canada requires a letter from the court which clearly indicates that files are no longer available. Canada also needs to see original FBI certificates and state police certificates issued within the year, and requests all required materials be submitted in one package. While the minimum processing time for these applications is six (6) months, many cases take longer to process.

D. Resources.

 The web link Citizenship and Immigration Canada has information about the rehabilitation process.
 Temporary residence permit information is contained in the Web site of the Canadian Consulate General, Seattle.
 The Consolidated Statutes and Regulations page for Canada
 A more specific link to the immigration statutes is at: Department of Justice, Canada
 The web link: Washington Canadian Embassy; Visas and Immigration, Persons who are inadmissaible to Canada explains generally inadmissibility
 The web address for Nexus, which facilitates and speeds multiple border crossings.

top

E. Deported from Canada?

A visitor to Canada faces possible deportation upon conviction for impaired driving (DUI), violating Canada&#8217;s .08 per se limit, or refusing a breath sample. A person in Canada as a visitor who is convicted of a drinking and driving offence may not be able to renew his or her visitor status, and upon conviction, such a person becomes inadmissible to Canada and can be deported. To overcome this inadmissibility, a pardon is required.

F. General Summary and Practice Tip.

Basically, if convictions are over 10 years old, entry is permitted after a criminal background check. If convictions are between 5 and 10 years old, entry is permitted on payment of a $200 fine/fee and a criminal background check (nice tourism fee, eh?). If conviction is less than 5 years old, your client is going to have to jump through a bunch of hoops, and even then, probably won&#8217;t get in unless his last name is Bush or Cheney.

If there is any possibility a client will one day have to enter Canada, the client would be prudent to secure certified true copies of all court records relating to the conviction and sentence, including proof of fine payment, and a transcript of the evidence underlying the conviction.


----------



## eots

DON'T DRINK AND DRIVE EH

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4kkYhCX1uqQ[/ame]


----------



## R.C. Christian

Take off.


----------



## roomy

Looks like this 'poor me' thread backfired.I think not only should you be banned from driving for life but you should also be punched in the face every day.


----------

